# Campsite/Aire near Monaco



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Am currently parked up in Ste Maxime nr Saint Tropez.

We would like to go into Monaco for the day, so would like a pitch as close as possible so we can travel into Monaco by train.

Have looked at this campsite
Camping LA VIEILLE FERME: 296 Boulevard des Groules 
but it looks as if they only take weekly bookings.

Would appreciate all your help (again)

Peter


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Following my previous post about an aire in Monaco I have the following information.

There is a place for motorhome parking in Monaco. It’s situated off “avenue des guelfes” and it’s shown on the tourist map of Monaco, but I can’t verify if overnight parking is allowed, as we didn’t use the parking.

What we did was.
Stayed at a campsite just outside Antibes just off the road to Nice (RD 6007) and it was called “Camping du Pylone” and was about €26 per night. 400 metres from this campsite is the railway station (Biot) and the line goes direct into Monaco, costs €26 for two people return and trains run every half hour. Also parallel to the RD 6007 runs another road RD 6098 and campervans park up their near to the train station.

Close to the campsite is a tourist attraction called “Marineland”. This has what seems to be a new motorhome aire in the left hand side of the car park as you enter it. It has three, Flot Bleu charging points with four sockets on each and costs one token for four hours electric. The cost to stay was €10 minimum then €1 every hour


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> There is a place for motorhome parking in Monaco. It's situated off "avenue des guelfes" and it's shown on the tourist map of Monaco, but I can't verify if overnight parking is allowed, as we didn't use the parking.


Hi,

The one you mention on Ave des Guelfes is listed on cc-infos under their 'daytime only' parking category, their reports are usually accurate.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?numero=5645

Pete


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I guess you're stopping near the fire station? I wish I was. 
Your nearest station is St Raphaël (14km) which is only 1hr 20m from Monaco and costs about £11 return. 
Why not save your fuel and enjoys the journey by train?
James


----------

